# Replacing 350Z front parklights!



## Sikspeed_206$ (Oct 5, 2006)

Just bought the Z not too long ago. Came with the led lights and it keeps flashing. Pretty soon Im going to get pulled over by the cops. I definately need to replace it. Tried to but couldn't diassemle the headlight to replace the bulb. Does anyone know how to replace the park lights??? thankyou


Johnny ;-)


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

you sure your hazzards arent on...


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

bad grammar in your sig:

You have one life to live, live it WELL!

even better "live it up"


----------

